# Taking out your own extensions



## laura112 (May 23, 2007)

Okay I know this is a bit mental but I've had my extensions in for absolutley ages and I want them out now! The only thing is I'm totally skint and I've looked around and the cheapest price I can get for getting them out in a salon is Â£30. Has anyone ever tried to get them out themselves? If so how? I have a full head of real hair extensions the ones with the indivdual strands that are joined to a section of your own hair. Whenever I've had them taken out before the hairdresser used a sort of plier type thing to break the bond and then just pulled it out.

I know its not really reccomended to do it yourself but I'm desperate, theyve been in so long (Before xmas) that I'm worried they turn into dreadlocks!

Please if anyone has any suggestions let me know


----------



## Aprill (May 23, 2007)

how were they put in? by glue or stitching?


----------



## laura112 (May 23, 2007)

glue - thanks for your quick reply!


----------



## luxotika (May 23, 2007)

What does skint mean?

My sister had the sewn in kind, and I took them out for her, it sure was a lot of work!


----------



## laura112 (May 23, 2007)

oh it means I have a total lack of funds! lol




Must be a Scottishism


----------



## Aprill (May 23, 2007)

It is recommended that you let a professional take them out, because it can cause hair loss if done wrong, but what I suggest for an at home removal, there is a product that is sold in beauty supply stores to remove it, and if you dont have that, take a bottle of conditioner that you dont use, and dump it on your head, let it sit for a few minutes to loosen up the glue, and they should slide right off


----------



## luxotika (May 23, 2007)

Must be! I thought you meant scant, but typed skint! I even looked it up in the dictionary (I have no life). Good luck with the hair extensions. Do you have a friend or someone who could help you take them out?


----------



## laura112 (May 23, 2007)

Yeah I'll get my flat mate to help me if I have to. Thanks for your replies I'm going to try the conditioner idea. I'll let you know how it goes, i need to work up the courage first tho. I have fear that i get some out but not others and am left walking about with random long strands of ratty hair!


----------



## Aprill (May 23, 2007)

if you let that conditioner sit, you will be fine


----------



## SewAmazing (May 23, 2007)

You may want to purchase a bottle of glue weave remover at your local beauty supply store. As the folks in the store for advice on how best to remove.. I've heard the conditioner thing works too.


----------



## candaysee (May 24, 2007)

Also oil sheen spray works nicely.....


----------



## southcitybabe (May 24, 2007)

Glue remover from afrocare is great about 6.00 a bottle and it worked for me


----------



## justdragmedown (May 24, 2007)

the conditoner thing works wonders. Give that a ty and rinse your hair with hot water and also helps weaken the glue


----------



## laura112 (Jun 22, 2007)

OMG that was agony! I am never ever doing that again, I covered my hair in conditioner which helped somewhat but it was still really painful and I ended up cutting a lot of my hair off! I would seriously not reccomend taking your extensions out yourself. At least I have learned from my experience, I am officially an idiot!


----------



## Turquoise (Jun 23, 2007)

I learned from the taking them out by myself also. I ended up only doing half of it because It was hurting so I had to wait a week for the person who put them in to come back from vacation to get them out e.e


----------



## snowwhite85 (Jul 2, 2007)

its best to leave it to the professionals becoz i had extensions and wen i pulled them out myself i lost alot of hair...


----------

